# TNT: Tex-Mex-Muffins



## cara (Aug 20, 2006)

another great recipe ;o)

in a large bowl blend:
2 large eggs
1/2 cup melted and cooled butter
2 cups salsa or milk, as you like

add:
1 cup grated cheddar cheese or likely
1 cup drained canned pinto beans
1 cup fiely chopped onion
1 cup chopped green chilies
1 lb. spicy sausage (caisnigs removed, browned, drained and crumbled)
1/2 cup fresh cilanrto or parsley
1 tablespoon fresh minced marjoram

in a large bowl:
3 1/2 cups flour
2 T baking powder
1/2 t soda
1 t ground cumin
1 t chili powder

combine two mixtures just enough to blend. 
Spoon teh batter into the prepared pan
bake at 400°F in the preheated oven for 20-25min
serve warm.


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 20, 2006)

I've never put pinto beans in the muffins, or heard of it....and I think that sounds very interesting.

Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## cara (Aug 20, 2006)

time to get it started .. ;o)

but I must admit I mostly substitute kidney beans for the Pintos and ground meat for the sausage....


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL, I'd probably use black beans and chorizo.


----------



## cjs (Aug 21, 2006)

my this looks so good!!!


----------

